# Classical Guitar Pieces on Electric Guitar (video)



## theindividual (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey all,
I've been playing classical guitar in conjunction with electric guitar for years. However, while I'm capable of good competence with fingers when studying classical seriously, I find that I'm more naturally inclined to play my electric.

Since I prefer classical to other forms due to its greater quality, I've been looking to duplicate classical guitar pieces artfully on the electric.

I am not trying to play "cheesy" neoclassical link Yngwie Malmsteen or something, but want to create authentic sounding renditions of classical guitar pieces, with at least some of the dynamics of the conventional players.

I've started a small YouTube series, highlighting my experiments with this.

Some examples:

Barrios, La Catedral (allegro solemne):





Bach Violin Partita in Bm:





Carcassi, Etude #7:




Ruiz Pipo, Danza (from Cancion y Danza):





I'd like to get your feedback on what you think of these performances.
And plz, no snobs


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice picking technique in the first 3 videos. 

You could use a volume pedal to get the dynamics. I used to do this once. Oh, and that violin partita, can you play it with distortion as well?  The distorted sound of the guitar seems to be more appropriate for violin stuff. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## theindividual (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for comments man.

The volume pedal suggestion is great. Never thought of that one, but I'm not an effects buff.

The violin partita sounds okay with distortion but gets a little muddy if there is too much. I'll give it another try though.


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Neither am I a pedal fan. But while playing alone, at home under skies of torment and sorrow while smells of magic cooked food come from the kitchen, from now and then the use of a pedal can bring the performance to a higher level, I think.

What's next on the line? I'm going for Beethoven's Tempest Sonata, 3rd mvt. So far, so good but I don't think I'm gonna record myself 

PS: Welcome around


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

This is what my brother does! My brother plays acoustic bass, so he has learned how to play Bach's Cello Suite 1: Prelude.

I bet it does him a wonder for technique!


----------



## theindividual (Jul 9, 2011)

Huilun- Cello suit would definitely be a good one. I may add that to my repertoire.

Wicked, Beethoven has always been a tough one for me. But will def. have to try somthing. I've never actually learned a beethoven piece, surprisingly.


----------



## PaulAbner (Aug 9, 2013)

Cultivated works on electric guitar
soundcloud.com/paul-abner

Classically-inspired modern guitar
1) Prelude No. 1 in E Minor by Heitor Villa-Lobos

2) Danza Espanola No. 5 by Enrique Granados

3) Winter Song by Paul Abner
4) I Drew the Lucky Card by Paul Abner
5) Lament-Asturias by Paul Abner & Isaac Albeniz
6-8) La Catedral by Augustine Barrios Mangore
 i: Preludio
 ii: Andante Religioso
 iii: Allegro Solemne
9-11) El Decameron Negro by Leo Brouwer
 i: La Arpa del Guerrero
  ii: La Huida de los Amantes por el Valle de los
Ecos
 iii: La Balada de la Doncella Enamorada
12) Colder by Paul Abner
13) Tango en Skai by Roland Dyens

Still haven't done a polished recording, but can I get some feedback on these? I'm really leaning into the electric guitar as its own instrument, rather than a *******. Will the future of classical include this type of thing?


----------



## malc (Apr 19, 2018)

Why are the videos unavailable , surely bach is out of copywright?


----------

